# Sketchup- defining grain direction in components?



## Lord Kitchener (20 Jan 2014)

I want to start using a cutlist plug in, but I would like to ensure that when I output a spreadsheet of the parts, that the length is always along the grain. How would I do that?

In other words, so that I know when looking at the cut list which dimension of the part defines the grain direction

Apologies if that's a daft question


----------



## Brentingby (23 Jan 2014)

It's probably not a daft question but I don't know the answer. Apparently no one else here does either. You might try contacting Dave Richards. He has written about the cut list plugin several times on the Fine Woodworking Design click build blog. Maybe he can tell you how to do it?


----------



## Lord Kitchener (23 Jan 2014)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the response.

I came across a YouTube tutorial for a variation on the Cutlist plugin, will have a look later for a link, where it appears there is an answer to this problem. 

Will post something later if I can find it again.


----------



## Brentingby (23 Jan 2014)

Thank you. Good luck on finding the answer. I'll be interested to read about what you find.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (24 Jan 2014)

I believe it's in here somewhere, I haven't time just now to re-watch the whole video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkIGcaaYSMk

(CutList Bridge Tutorial - Part 1)


----------



## Brentingby (24 Jan 2014)

Ah. I see. I thought you were talking about the CutList plugin but you were talking about CutList Bridge. Different beasts.


----------

